# Need advice selecting binding



## bluesjumper (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,
Need some advice as I know little about the gear. I've been riding 25 years, the past 16+ years on a Burton Custom with Custom bindings. I'm upper intermediate, entirely freeriding. 47 years old, 175 pounds, 6'0"

I recently bought a 2020 Jones Stratos, and while I was prepared to use my old bindings, the shop owner recommended I buy new ones:










Does anyone have experience with above bindings and would any one be a particular good fit for the Stratos board and my riding style?

Thanks, Vlad


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Hey and welcome to the forum. Great board choice, read plenty of good reviews so enjoy.

I was looking at the Stratos a while ago and was always interested in pairing the Now bindings with it, I was looking at either the Drive or the Pilots for a bit looser feel. I think the Jones binding was based off the Now Drives also with maybe a stiffer flex but not sure on that.

I know there's a lot of love in here for Now bindings. Another binding which I love is the K2 Lien AT for freeriding.

Probably depends whether you like that mellow freeride feel or something to charge a little harder. I thought I read a review saying the stratos wasn't as stiff as advertised so you might get away with a softer binding.

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Those recommendations are solid. Add Rome Katana or DOD to the list, Arbor Cypress as well.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yep 100% unload those 16+ year old plastic Customs. You don't put bicycle tyres on the Ferrari. Older bindings often have the plastics degrade and straps begin to breakdown.
As an "aging" Freerider you don't need an aggressively responsive bindings on the Stratos. Look how you ride and choose a binding that suits that type of riding. The more money you outlay for a binding the much better tech you'll get within ie ladders/buckles/adjustment/design. Cheaper bindings are very plastic/highly flexible in componentry. The higher up the ladder you go the more glass/carbon (lighter/stronger/stiffer) composite you'll get.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Hey and welcome to the forum. Great board choice, read plenty of good reviews so enjoy.
> 
> I was looking at the Stratos a while ago and was always interested in pairing the Now bindings with it, I was looking at either the Drive or the Pilots for a bit looser feel. I think the Jones binding was based off the Now Drives also with maybe a stiffer flex but not sure on that.
> 
> ...


I ended up snagging Jones Apollo bindings last year as now drives were sold out, I was a big fan, skate tech is awesome for driving power to the edges. I also ended up really liking the softening options.

Jones includes a second set of bushings for the bindings and has a softer & stiffer side on the heel strap depending which way you flip it. I thought it would be a gimmick but it actually worked pretty well allowing me to have very stiff free ride bindings when I needed them and then being able to swap bushings/strap direction for a more laid back surfy ride.

given your on a jones deck I’d consider the Apollo especially if you want the Now skate tech


----------



## daxdagr8t (Feb 16, 2021)

I rode my union force for 5yrs, and union strata is their high end model so I only expect good things. Reolaced my force with rome DOD and wasn't impressed. I had rome targa and 390 way back in 2008 and those were my favorites before I had the force.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

bluesjumper said:


> Hi,
> Need some advice as I know little about the gear. I've been riding 25 years, the past 16+ years on a Burton Custom with Custom bindings. I'm upper intermediate, entirely freeriding. 47 years old, 175 pounds, 6'0"
> 
> I recently bought a 2020 Jones Stratos, and while I was prepared to use my old bindings, the shop owner recommended I buy new ones:
> ...


The dude is 100% right. Great advice. I have NOW bindings on a Jones Explorer. Super solid recommendation. You should look at the Jones or NOW bindings with medium flex for sure. Great fit on the Stratos.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Should I ask what boots your using first? 

I just bought a pair of Burton Cartel X and I had 2014 Rome Targas. I thought my Targas were something decent, HA!

Comparing a 2021 binding vs 2014 was hilarious. Weak sauce everything on the 2014. I'm more excited to try new bindings this year than a new board. That was not my thinking was prior.

To help you decide on bindings...

pick some brands you like
look at the lowest priced binding then look at the highest priced and decide what your willing to spend
keep an eye on the differences and what your looking for
you can eliminate about half by deciding if you want freestyle flex $, all mountain $$, or freeride oriented $$$
just like a board, sometimes color preference can narrow your choices

I picked Burton so it would fit my boots well, and they do, seamless and no gaps in comparison to the Targas.
I thought I was set on a pair of Union but reconsidered. I'll tell ya though, want to buy a freeride binding and call it a day?

... Union Falcor ...

Good luck!


----------



## bluesjumper (Nov 15, 2011)

Just to close out this thread, I bought Union Atlas. No complaints so far.


----------

